# Taking Dressage to a whole new level!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Saw this on youtube and thought it looked quiet interesting!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that was certainly different.. lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha yes it was but it was very interesting lol!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

...and somehow I loved every minute of it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Loved the horse, the rider & his get up made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I know right!!

Yes Waresbear !


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

That was so good, not sure about his outfit had me laughing though.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree ^^ lol.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought that was too cute. I loved how the horse was swishing his/her tail like they were having so much fun!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

that was... different. haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It sure was different but it was enjoyable you have to admit!! Persnally I think it could have been a tad more artisitc and mixed up at time but still it is good to watch!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Bent Jensen riding a Lady Gaga freestyle at the Dressage For Life fundraiser.

The guy's got bigger stones than me to dress up like that in public, even if it is for charity. :lol:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I enjoyed watching the horses.......him....ummmm........not so much


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahah loved it. agree with you midge. it could have been mixed a bit better


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Too much trot I think


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

yes agreed

but like we could do better lol


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I like that he can make "English" riding not so stodgy but I've seen other dressage riders do a lot more...like this one.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Oh yeah ive seen that one before  The reotting backwards is VERY unbellieveable though...like seriously? Edited a bit..

Matine is a gorgouse mare! Such a shame RIP


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I know...She wasn't very old was she? I really like that rider. I've seen him on other mounts and I find him amazing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Love it! I love LMFAO anyway, so that was just awesome. lol


----------

